# Runes of Magic - Anfängerfragen



## Rygel (11. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe diesen Thread erstellt um Anfängern, wie mir, die Möglichkeit zu geben mal dumme Fragen zu stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die, die schon länger RoM spielen sind dann vielleicht so nett und erklären uns Newbies ein wenig.

Ich fang mal an:

- wo ist die Verbindung von Primär- und Sekundärklasse? Was bringt die Sekundärklasse wenn man nicht sofort umschalten kann?
- wie levelt man diese Sekundär-Klasse?
- wie reist man in RoM? Gibt es nur die Portale, die man selbst kann (vergl. dem Ruhestein in WoW) und zufuß gehen bzw. reiten?
- welche Berufe sollte welche (Primär-)Klasse wählen?

Bin selbst erst Level 11. Komme sicher wieder hierher zurück um Fragen zu stellen, je weiter ich spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Die Sula (11. März 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> - wo ist die Verbindung von Primär- und Sekundärklasse? Was bringt die Sekundärklasse wenn man nicht sofort umschalten kann?



Jede Klasse hat Fertigkeiten die z.B. nur der Magier nutzen kann und Allgemeinde Fertigkeiten die jeder nutzen kann.
Wenn du grade mit deiner Primärklasse spielst, kannst du auch die Allgemeinen Fertigkeiten deiner Skundärklasse benutzen.
Davon mal abgesehen giebt es mit z.B. Level 15 sogenannte Elite Fertigkeiten. Die bekommst du wenn beide deiner Klassen Level 15 sind.
z.B. bekommt ein Priester/Schurke ein netten [D]amage [o]ver [T]ime. 




Rygel schrieb:


> - wie levelt man diese Sekundär-Klasse?



Ganz einfach. Du gehst in dein Haus (Logar) und sprichst das Hausmädchen an. 
Dort kannst du deine Klasse wechseln.
Desweiteren hast du eine Fertigkeit in deinem Fertigkeitsbuch (K) bekommen mit der du dich ins Raifort Lager porten kannst.



Rygel schrieb:


> - wie reist man in RoM? Gibt es nur die Portale, die man selbst kann (vergl. dem Ruhestein in WoW) und zufuß gehen bzw. reiten?



Es giebt noch sogenannte Reiserunen die es dir ermöglichen zu verschiedenen Portalen zu reisen. Allerdings habe ich es bis jetzt noch nie genutzt und kann wenig drüber sagen.



Rygel schrieb:


> - welche Berufe sollte welche (Primär-)Klasse wählen?



Das kommt immer drauf an. Jeder Beruf hat seine Vor- und Nachteile.
Was spielst du denn für eine Klasse?
Am anfang kannst du eh einfach erstmal alle Berufe erlenen.


----------



## der_era (11. März 2009)

Hiho,

Eine Sekundärklasse bringt dir bedeutend mehr flexibilität im Spiel, du kannst zwar nicht immer und überall, sondern nur bei deinem Housekeeper, jedoch Kostenlos umswitchen, jedoch bekommen bestimmte Klassenkombinationen bonus-skills und ausserdem kannst du die Klassen seperat lvl'n und bsp. Als Mage/Priest könntest du sowohl als HEiler als auch als DD in deiner grp fungieren, jeh nachdem welche Klasse du als Primärklasse grade ausgewählt hast.

Nach dem erreichen von LvL 10 kannst du dir eine solche Sekundärklasse auswählen. (Achtung: diese Auswahl kann man nicht mehr rückgängig machen!!!) Ich empfehle die Buffed Datenbank um sich nach einer Idealen Klassenkombi umzuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Aussuchen deiner Sek. Klasse bekommst du einen Teleportskill zum Reifort-Lager. Das ist sozusagen das erste levelgebiet für Sekundärklassen mit Quests ab Stufe 1.

Man kann zum Reisen Mounts Mieten, oder ganz kaufen(nur für Diamanten), es gibt mehrere Teleport möglichkeiten die sich jedoch einen CD teilen, faktisch, benutzt man einen hat man auf alle CD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Veranas gibt es spgar Portalmeister die dich kostenlos in die verschiedenen Stadtteile bringen, Praktisch!

In Runes kann man am anfang alle Berufe gleichzeitig lernen! Jedoch, kannst dur nur einen(!) dieser BErufe auf die Maximalstufe bringen, je nach belieben sag ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Greetz


----------



## Ayén (11. März 2009)

> - wo ist die Verbindung von Primär- und Sekundärklasse? Was bringt die Sekundärklasse wenn man nicht sofort umschalten kann?


Mit Level 10 Kannst Du deine 2. Klasse wählen.
Es gibt im Fertigkeiten Fenster mehrere Tabs. Zum Beispiel Magier und Primär: Magier.
Wenn Du Priester bist kannst Du zum beispiel die fähigkeiten im Tab "Magier" benutzen. Um Widerum die fähigkeiten im Tab "Primär: Magier" nutzen zu können müsstest Du in der Hauptstadt oder im Haus deine Primärklasse ändern.
Wenn Du zum Beispiel auf Magier switchst kannst du nicht mehr die Primärfähigkeiten von einem Priester benutzen sondern nur noch die im Tab "Priester".

(So hab ich das bisher verstanden, hab mich damit noch nicht ganz auseinander gesetzt :x )



> - wie levelt man diese Sekundär-Klasse?


Wie die Primär.
In einer Hauptstadt oder im Haus wechselst du die Klasse einfach über Dropdown Menus und dann kannste deine Sekundärklasse leveln.



> - wie reist man in RoM? Gibt es nur die Portale, die man selbst kann (vergl. dem Ruhestein in WoW) und zufuß gehen bzw. reiten?


Wie in WoW.
Zum einem gibt es Portale wo Du dich alle 30 Minuten hinteleportieren kannst, zum anderen kannst Du zu fuß laufen und als letztes kannst Du dir ein Pferd holen
Ein Pferd kannst Du z. B. 3000 Gold für 2 Stunden mieten oder über diese Phorius Münzen (Oder wie die nochmal hießen) kannst Du ein Pferd aus dem Itemshop kaufen.
Diese Münzen bekommst Du aus den Tagesquests wovon Du am Tag 10 stück machen kannst.



> - welche Berufe sollte welche (Primär-)Klasse wählen?


Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe gibt es nicht wirklich vor- und nachteile!
Klar, ein Magier mit der Sekundärklasse kann auf den Pool der Energie zurückgreifen falls sein Mana ausgeht.
Allerdings seh ich da nicht wirklich gutes, wenn ein Magier Schurke wählt... der Schurke macht Melee Attacken und hat auch Buffs dafür und der Magier Magie Schaden ... sollten sich meines erachtens schon ergänzen aber korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grauhaar68 (11. März 2009)

Reisen:
Du kannst in dein Transportbuch (Globus unten rechts) die jeweilige Position mit Ortskennzeichnungstinte (Item-Shop, auch manchmal in den Geschenkbeuteln) eintragen und dann von überall dahin springen (kostet 1 Transportrune, ebenfalls Item-Shop und im Geschenkbeutel).


----------



## Riane (11. März 2009)

Ich musste gerade mit entsetzen feststellen, dass ich mit meinem Char Priester 22 / Krieger 15 überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin. Denn ich würde eigentlich viel lieber einen Ritter als sekundär Klasse spielen. 
Ist es wirklich unter keinen Umständen möglich dies zu ändern? Denn ich hab nur wenig Lust, nochmals von vorne zu beginnen.. :/


Grüssle


----------



## Rygel (11. März 2009)

danke euch.

das mit den portalrunen werde ich nachher mal ausprobieren. ebenso das reifort-lager um meine zweitklasse zu leveln. (das gebiet geht also von 1 - 10, ja?).

dennoch wird mir das mit der zweitskillung noch nicht ganz klar. es gibt also kombinationen, die durch die fähigkeiten voneinander profitieren, ja? oder sollte dann nicht jede DD-klasse als zweitklasse einen heiler oder einen tank wählen?

PS: ich bin kundschafter (und sekundär schurke).


----------



## Navidgirnuod (11. März 2009)

Riane schrieb:


> Ich musste gerade mit entsetzen feststellen, dass ich mit meinem Char Priester 22 / Krieger 15 überhaupt nicht zufrieden bin. Denn ich würde eigentlich viel lieber einen Ritter als sekundär Klasse spielen.
> Ist es wirklich unter keinen Umständen möglich dies zu ändern? Denn ich hab nur wenig Lust, nochmals von vorne zu beginnen.. :/



bislang nicht... kannst aber ma bei frogster fragen vielleicht bauen sie im Itemshop etwas entsprechendes ein... kostenlos aber auf keinen fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was superwichtiges über das 2. Klassensystem solltet ihr noch erwähnen!

"Theoretisch wäre es denkbar beide Klassen im Wechsel zu spielen und beide Funktionen in einer Gruppe auszufüllen." In der Praxis ist das aber sowohl unsinnig wie auch extrem umständlich, denn da die 1. Klasse nur von den Sekundärskills der 2. Profiziert ist es nicht sinnvoll die Punkte der 2. Klasse in deren Primärskills zu investieren, da sonst die Punkte nichtmehr für die wichtigen Sekundären Fähigkeiten ausreichen.

Klar kann man immernoch wenn man ausgelvlt hat Punkte sammeln und die anderen Fähigkeiten weiterlvln. Doch gibt es momentan eine stille Grenze (wo keiner genau weis wo sie liegt) bis zu der dies tun kann.

Ausserdem macht man sich das Lvln der 1. Klasse unnötig viel schwieriger durch ständiges rumwechseln.

ERGO entscheidet euch für EINE 1. und eine 2. Klasse wobei die 2. die 1. UNTERSTÜTZEN soll.


----------



## Shaxul (13. März 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, spielt es also keine Rolle ob ich bei der Charaktererstellung einen Krieger nehme und später dann als Sekundärklasse einen Magier oder ob ich das ganze andersherum mache?

Soll heißen: Solange ich eine meiner 2 Klassen als Hauptklasse aktiv habe, habe ich die Klasse quasi vollwertig mit allen Skills, Rüstungen, Waffen, etc?


----------



## [DM]Zottel (13. März 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Soll heißen: Solange ich eine meiner 2 Klassen als Hauptklasse aktiv habe, habe ich die Klasse quasi vollwertig mit allen Skills, Rüstungen, Waffen, etc?



Prinzipiell stimmt diese Aussage :-)


----------



## oliilo (13. März 2009)

wo kan man die attaken ankucken.in bufft stehen nur 4 attacken die man zusätzlich becommt wen man ne klasse dazu wählt und das wär doch arg wenig ...
kan ein schurke /krieger kette tragen oder nur anderstrum 
gibt es skilltrees und muss man den die sec klasse lvln oder bringt es dir keine forteile wenn du nicht wechselst


----------



## Drakenx (13. März 2009)

Ich hab auch mal ne Noob-Frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie verhält sich das mit den Diamanten? Ich kaufe die über den Shop und die stehen dann dem kompletten Account zur verfügung? oder nur einem Char?

Sprich: Ich kauf mir ein Mount für Char X - danach sind die Diamanten verbraucht und für nen anderen Char Y muss ich wieder Diamanten für das Mount aufwenden?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten schonmal vorab


----------



## Frankyb (13. März 2009)

Drakenx schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal ne Noob-Frage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Soviel ich weiß sind die Diamanten Account gebunden.
D.h. Jeder Char auf deinem Account hat zugriff auf deine Diamanten.


----------



## Drakenx (13. März 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß sind die Diamanten Account gebunden.
> D.h. Jeder Char auf deinem Account hat zugriff auf deine Diamanten.




Super, dann hab ichs glaub ich geschnallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nebenbei: ich habs mal kurz angespielt: Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, gefällt es mir sehr gut. Da ich sowieso nur Casual-Gamer bin, finde ich es sogar fast besser als WoW (wenn man die Kosten betrachtet)

Sehr gelungen das ganze.


----------



## Mofeist (13. März 2009)

hab eben gelesen das es 10 Eu kostet stimmt das weil dachte mal wo gelesen  zu sein es wäre voll gratis download and play?


----------



## darkigel (13. März 2009)

hi
hab da ma ne frage 
welches max lvl kann man eigentlich in rom erreichen?


----------



## Garagean (13. März 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> hab eben gelesen das es 10 Eu kostet stimmt das weil dachte mal wo gelesen  zu sein es wäre voll gratis download and play?



Du kannst es dir weiterhin kostenlos downloaden aber hast eben auch die Möglichkeit dir die Box mit ein paar Boni wie z.B. Mount und Pet zu kaufen.




darkigel schrieb:


> hi
> hab da ma ne frage
> welches max lvl kann man eigentlich in rom erreichen?



Bislang 50


----------



## Tchernabog (13. März 2009)

Vielicht noch ein paar allgemeine Worte zu den Kriterien bei Klassenkombinationen:

Klassen können an sich nur die Ausrüstung benutzen die sie auch für sich alleine benutzen können.
Ein Magier/Krieger kann zum beispiel keine Kette tragen.

Das bedeutet auch daß man sich in den meisten Fällen eine zweite Ausrüstung besorgen muß.

Magier/Priester und Schurken/Kundschafter haben den Vorteil in beiden Klassen das selbe zu tragen.

Viele Klassen erlernen aber als allgemeine Fähigkeit den umgang mit bestimmten Waffen.
Ein Krieger erlaubt auch der anderen Klasse das Führen einer Einhandaxt, ein Kundschafter Bogen und Armbrust. 
Mit den anderen kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus keine Ahnung wie es beim Rest ist.

Das Tragen von anderne Rüstungen kann soweit ich weiß nicht gelernt werden.

Ein anderer Aspekt sind noch die unterschiedlichen Energiepools.
Krieger benutzen Zorn, Kundschafter Fokus, Schurken Energie und der Rest Mana.

Eine Kombination aus zwei verschiedenen Pools hat den großen Vorteil den anderen nutzen zu können wenn der eine aufgebraucht ist.
Ein Krieger/Schurke kann also mit Energie Schaden machen während sich Zorn füllt.
Ein Magier/Priester hat zwar mehr Möglichkeiten sein Mana auszugeben aber nicht mehr davon um auch mehr zu zaubern. Ist das Mana einmal alle, sitzen beide Klassen auf dem Trockenen.


----------



## md_monkeybone (13. März 2009)

Also zum Thema Diamanten: wenn man die auf der Seite kauft, muss man vorher den Server auswählen für den sie bestimmt sind und kann sie dann mit jedem Char auf diesem Server benutzen.

Die Sachen die man dann im CashShop holt sind dann allerdings an den Char gebunden. Ob das nochmal irgendwann geändert wird? kann sein, muss aber nicht.

Zum Thema Klassenfähigkeiten: Jede Klasse hat 2 Tabs mit Fähigkeiten. Die "nur Primärklasse" kann man nur benutzen solange die entsprechende Klasse als Hauptklasse gewählt ist. Zusätzlich hat man die "Allgemeinen" Fähigkeiten, die dann auch zur Verfügung stehen, wenn man die 2. Klasse als Hauptklasse auswählt. 

Die 4 Fähigkeiten, die unter den jeweiligen Klassen-Reitern hier bei Buffed stehen, sind die Elite-Skills, die man zusätzlich lernt und sich im Spiel dann im Reiter "nur Primärklasse" finden, da jede Klasse ihre eigenen Elite-Skills hat. Man kann die aber für beide Klassen lernen! Dazu muss man nur die entsprechenden Quest auf lvl 15,20,25,30 machen. Für die ersten beiden muss man z.B. nur Rohstoffe und etwas Gold abgeben.

Man hat also immer 3 Tabs mit Fähigkeiten, 1x nur Primärklasse, 1x Allgemein Primärklasse und 1x. Allgemein Sekundärklasse, ausserdem erhält man Boni auf die Attribute durch die Sekundärklasse. Im Haus kann man ganz einfach per Dropdown-Menü wechseln und kann da auch einfach nur 1 der beiden Klassen als Primär wählen und die Zweitklasse frei lassen, wenn man sich mal den Unterschied anschauen möchte.


----------



## koshkar (16. März 2009)

Ich habs auch mal angespielt. Bin jetzt lvl 12/10 und gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe aber auch mal ein paar Fragen: 1.Woher bekommt man "gute" Ausrüstung? D.h. eher komplexe Crafting Rezepte , Instanzen oder Quests(Welche?)
2.Wie siehts generell mit Instanzen und Raids aus? Wie viele gibt es ? Funktioniert das gruppenspiel? Wie ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad? Gibts eigentlich eine Gruppensuchfunktion oder einen speziellen Chat Kanal?
3. Gibt es eine deutsche Gilde auf Machantacht die einen Neuling im Spiel(aber nicht in anderen MMORPGs) aufnehmen würde?


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

1. Gute Ausrüstung gibt es großteils im Auktionshaus, aber auch in Instanzen gibt es gute Sachen zu hohlen. Man kann durch den CashShop "schlechte" Ausrüstung "gut" machen, indem man sie "pimpt", was allerdings erst auf Maximalstufe wirklich sinnvoll ist.

2. Instanzen sind schon ein paar vorhanden, aber das Inigehen wie man es von Wow gewöhnt ist, ist zumindest auf Cogahd (PvP Server), noch nicht soooo übermäßig angesagt. Es gibt die Windmühle, die Verlassene Abtei, Mysitc Altar, Die Zyklopen Ini, Necropolis of Mirrors, aber es werden zu Release immer weitere hinzukommen (es gibt noch so kleine anfangs instanzen, allerdings werden die wirklich nie gegangen..)
Das Gruppenspiel läuft gut, 6 Spieler pro Gruppe, Tank - Healer - DDs, evtl. noch nen Support Healer. 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Instanzen ist seit dem letzten Patch enorm angestiegen, wurde aber heute mit dem Patch wieder reduziert
Es gibt noch keine verschiedenen chat kanäle, aber es gibt 2 Server "Ebenen", d.h. man chattet miteinander, ist auch auf dem selben Server, aber man kann sich nicht sehen, wenn der Chatpartner auf der anderen Ebene ist.
Es gibt eine gruppensuchfunktion, allerdings ist die..naja von keinem jemals benutzt worden und auch nicht sinnvoll, da jeder voreingestellt immer nach einer gruppe sucht und an nicht einstellen kann, nach welchen gruppen man suchen möchte -.-
3. kA


----------



## Jesbi (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

sollte ich mich irren, dann entschuldige ich mich bei dem Mod dem ich hier arbeit, mit dem löschen meines Post, bereite schonmal im Vorfeld.

Aber,



> Da man nicht beim Thema bleiben kann und stattdessen Dinge verbreitet die per AGB verboten sind mache ich zu.



ich kann jetzt leider nicht im offiziellen Forum nachlesen, aber verstösst es wirklich gegen die AGB von RoM, Items aus dem Shop gegen Ingame-Gold weiter zu verkaufen?
Bin mir eigentlich sicher gegenteiliges gelesen zu haben. Denn letztendlich hat RoM dadurch ja keinen Schaden, oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin.

mfg


----------



## AemJaY (18. März 2009)

meines wissens nach, kann man itemshops weiter verkaufen. Aber nicht im sinne von Verkaufen sondern man kann sie schenken. Aber man kann natürlich auch ein Geschenk im sinne "verkaufen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas habe ich gehört..


----------



## t34m4n (18. März 2009)

Jesbi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sollte ich mich irren, dann entschuldige ich mich bei dem Mod dem ich hier arbeit, mit dem löschen meines Post, bereite schonmal im Vorfeld.
> 
> ...



ich weis auch nicht ob man das darf,außer dem war es nur eine frage bzw ein dummes beispiel... aber man darf doch wohl mal fragen ob man das mount auch für ingame gold kaufen kann (bezieht sich auf geschlossen tread und auf die moderatorin...)
auch egal


----------



## Jesbi (18. März 2009)

Naja, 

es geht halt darum, wenn es wirklich gegen die AGB`s verstösst, dann hat Lillyan vollkommen zurecht den Post gesperrt. Ist halt eine Ihrer Möglichkeit, auch wenn weiterhin jeder lesen kann was darin steht und man dann den jeweiligen Post mit PM an den Ersteller hätte besser löschen sollen.

Aber ich glaube halt, das dem nicht so ist, aber glauben ist nicht wissen und daher meine Frage und da ich nicht möchte das dieser Thread geschlossen wird, habe ich auch direckt darum gebeten meinen Post zu löschen, falls ich unrecht habe und Lillyan recht.

mfg


----------

